# August 2007 Member Monthly Giveaway - Fishhog



## Jim (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats to This months winner: Fishhog

He is the lucky recipient of a Rapala X-Rap Purple Gold Color. This is a killer slashbait.

Congratulations sir! Make sure Jr. does not get his hands on this one, there will not be enough space on your camera for all the pics :wink: =D>


----------

